# The House of Franklinstein 2012



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Hi guys, here's the link to my display, and thanks for looking 

Halloween 2012 pictures by Lauriebeast - Photobucket


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

What a great set up! Love the Frankie couple and the picture on the wall that looks like a scary person is trying to get out!


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Your phenomenal work, displayed wonderfully LB!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

wow LB you ROCK...love your stuff


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

LB you make the most realistic prop creatures! I love them! I also really loved the pumpkin creature on your table and the framed art on your wall. Looks awesome!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I love your life sized creatures, they look so real. Your indoor decorations are beautiful too.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Your gorgeous creatures look very much at home in their new digs. And just looking at the indoor decorations makes me feel like Halloween all over again


----------



## Mystic Manor (Apr 17, 2009)

The House of Franklinstein is one of my favorites!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Thank you all, very much


----------



## grimm-hurst (Jun 11, 2012)

I love the cemetery and it's lighting and the house looks great as well!


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

Such great work! I wish I made stuff this beautiful.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

I could sit and look at pictures of your creations all day long! Amazing!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:You are truly gifted! I just loving looking at your sculpts and the way you pose them is both fantastic and lifelike....I am, as ever...in awe of you. Really, really beautiful work.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

AMAZING!!! But, you know how I feel...I've told you a million times!!! Kenny wants one of the wallbreaker guys for the B&B  (Morbidia needs to be wearing a coat so she doesn't get sick before heading to North Carolina....LMAO)


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

You are amazing. There is no other way to say it


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Thank you much everyone


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

I think where you life really adds to the atmosphere of your haunt! The trees and shrubbery with the lighting add a mystical element with what you are trying to accomplish! It all works really well together! You did a fantastic job, can't wait to see what's in store for this year.

Great Job!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks much Troll Wizard


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Your creations are beautiful. I especially love how nicely you have everything displayed, with attention to detail. It's the extra little touch, like the fall flora, that make everything look so special. Your lighting is exceptional, as well. I am impressed, as always, with your magnificent talent in clay work, and clothing design. What a great display.


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

I second all the above, great work!!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks Just Whisper and scarrycher


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

fantastic looking scenes... Have always been a fan of yours.  (and , at the same time.. jealous of your skills.  )


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Gorgeous inside and out—like a haunted fairy tale come to life. That little gnome has tons of character too!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks Cathy and Jack


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

Wow. Again. 

Your figures have the best faces. (I think I say this every year). Nice job. Plus, I love your fence. It is a good, spooky cemetery fence.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks so much remylass


----------



## Ramonadona (Nov 4, 2011)

Very nicely displayed...just like going to a haunted theatre type play...love it. And if you make your own props...all I can say is "WOW"!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Thank you Ramonadona


----------



## HauntArmada (Mar 16, 2012)

Really cool display! I love your little tabletop tree pumpkin guy.


----------



## imthegoddess (Feb 3, 2012)

I love that you used Cher in your display. LOL. The display is great, and I love the indoor decorations.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks you guys


----------

